# Work permit application after job offer



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

I received a job offer to teach English. I'm living in Mexico, but only have a tourist visa. I have the certificates to teach English and need to go to the immigration office. I did some research and the process seems to have several phases:

1. Employer starts application with the INM.

2. Employee has to visit a Mexican Consul for an interview, documentation and obtaining a document which I need to use when entering Mexico.

3. Employee has to visit INM office in Mexico to show the document that I used to enter Mexico and to pick up the residence card.


Does anyone have recent experience with this process? How long do these phases take? And when would I be allowed to start working?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

From what I know, under the rules that went into effect last year, if you're already in Mexico with a tourist visa, you'll have to return to your home country to begin the application for a work visa at a Mexican Consulate. I haven't done this myself, so I can't tell you how long the whole process might take. I suggest posting your questions here: Job Discussion Forums :: View Forum - Mexico. Good luck!


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm somewhat familiar with the process. You are correct in that your employer starts the visa application process for you at immigration in Mexico. They will likely need photo copies of all pages of your passport, and an apostilled copy of you diploma. You will then be given a document to take to a Mexican consulate in the United States. Make an appointment at the consulate and provide the document you were given and you should be given the necessary visa to enter Mexico and then apply or your work permit at immigration. From the time you visit the consulate in the US you will have six months to return to Mexico. Once in Mexico you have a month to show up at immigration (it is likely your school will guide you through this step.) 

The time frame for each step could vary but a friend of mine told me the following:
The initially application made by your school in Mexico (once you've provided your apostilled diploma) takes about 30 days. The part where you visit the consulate in the US is very quick requiring only two visits, one to provide the document you were given by immigration in Mexico and one to pick up your visa. Then the processing of you work permit in Mexico could take from two weeks to several months. Probably you will be working during this time.


----------



## Victorv (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks a lot. This sounds a lot more positive than the other stories I could find on-line.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Victorv said:


> Thanks a lot. This sounds a lot more positive than the other stories I could find on-line.


I spoke today about your situation with a Canadian friend living in Mexico who works with many international schools here helping them recruit foreign teachers. If you are not an American citizen, he thinks you'd be better off going to a Mexican Consulate in Guatemala than to one in the US to get the visa application process started.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I spoke today about your situation with a Canadian friend living in Mexico who works with many international schools here helping them recruit foreign teachers. If you are not an American citizen, he thinks you'd be better off going to a Mexican Consulate in Guatemala than to one in the US to get the visa application process started.


Good point. Actually, even American citizens can apply for their visa in Guatemala. I know first hand of this being done successfully by an American teaching in Tuxtla Gutierrez, Chiapas. The school even paid for his transportation to and from Guatemala City.


----------

